# Recommend me an iphone case



## rivet (Aug 10, 2008)

Can any one recommend me an iphone case (non 3G), I have already a screen protector on it, it is going to be used by my wife, so it should look nice. Thx.


----------



## MomentsofSanity (Jul 9, 2008)

rivet said:


> Can any one recommend me an iphone case, I have already a screen protector on it, it is going to be used by my wife, so it should look nice. Thx.


About 10 threads down the list is this big discussion about cases.

http://www.ehmac.ca/ipod-itunes-iphone-apple-tv/66867-protecting-your-iphone-3g.html


----------



## champcar (Aug 29, 2007)

Not afilliated but the best out there is:

Vaja - Leather Products

Good Luck


----------



## Sniper4u (Jun 25, 2008)

champcar said:


> Not afilliated but the best out there is:
> 
> Vaja - Leather Products
> 
> Good Luck


Sorry but this is the best upcoming case on the market. One month away. Mophie.
mophie - iPhone Battery, iPod Cases, iPhone accessories and more! - Juice Pack - iPhone 3G (pre-order, available Sept.)


----------



## Sniper4u (Jun 25, 2008)

champcar said:


> Not afilliated but the best out there is:
> 
> Vaja - Leather Products
> 
> Good Luck


And if you're willing to give up a little bit looks for extra functionality this is the second best upcoming case. LOL.
Fastmac.
FastMac | Product - iPhone External Battery Pack


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Sniper4u said:


> Sorry but this is the best upcoming case on the market. One month away. Mophie.
> mophie - iPhone Battery, iPod Cases, iPhone accessories and more! - Juice Pack - iPhone 3G (pre-order, available Sept.)


I'd hardly call that a case.


----------



## Sniper4u (Jun 25, 2008)

kloan said:


> I'd hardly call that a case.


This product description is "Battery and Case in One." offers the convenience of an extended battery and the protection of a case. Use it as a case all the time or just when your IPhone needs an extra boost.

Also this product despite adding a little thickness does not change the frontal appearance of the IPhone in any way. It looks just like any sleek hard case.


----------



## Sniper4u (Jun 25, 2008)

The reason I showed this product on this post is to inform new 3G IPhone users who don't know about one of the most desired accessories used by 1st generation IPhone users.
Why pay $50.00 for a case and then because of the poor battery life of the 3G IPhone go out and spend another $50.00 on a battery extender that makes you remove the case in order to use it. I also find that most of the other battery extender look terrible on the phone. 
I think this product looks great as a case and I can't wait to get one. I'm passing on the Fastmac because of the appearance, although the extra feature had me undecided for a long time.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

I said what I said because it leaves almost half of the front face exposed, and the top portion of the rear of the phone exposed as well.

The whole point of a case is to protect as much of the phone as possible, and that product just doesn't do that.

For a battery extender, it looks like a nice product.. but they could've designed it to offer more protection. It's really more of a hybrid product, and I wouldn't classify it as a 'case'.

Personally, I'm more into cases that offer full protection, but let me take the phone out when I want to use it. I just like the feel of the iPhone in my hand without all the extra bulk most cases add. I've tried tons of cases, mostly 1st gen, but also tried some 3G cases, and I always come back to wanting a slip case.

Because of this, I went with the Marware CEO Sleeve in Vanilla.










In any case rolleyes , to each his own...


----------



## Sniper4u (Jun 25, 2008)

kloan said:


> I said what I said because it leaves almost half of the front face exposed, and the top portion of the rear of the phone exposed as well.
> 
> The whole point of a case is to protect as much of the phone as possible, and that product just doesn't do that.
> 
> ...


See how people are different. That's why they make so many different types of cases.
To me a case is left on the device all the time. It is there to protect it while you are using it. For example if you dropped your IPhone while talking on the phone you wouldn't have any protection at all.
In the case of Mophie you would have some, although I agree with you that they could have done a better job at protecting the top. 
There are many clip together type cases on the market now.
They didn't have to leave that much access to the buttons, camera and earphone jack.
One other point that you may not be aware of though.
This case is authorize by Apple to be used with 3G IPhone and yes this might make a difference if you say the wrong thing to the repair people if your battery happens to become damaged.
Check out this link of what happened to this poor guy.
http://www.ehmac.ca/ipod-itunes-iph...s-give-me-replacement-because-i-use-case.html


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

That rep was full of s***, end of story.

I think the point of that product being certified by Apple is because it uses electronics and plugs into the dock port, and not necessarily to say the case aspect of it is certified. There absolutely no reason a case by itself should void the warranty.


----------



## Sniper4u (Jun 25, 2008)

kloan said:


> That rep was full of s***, end of story.
> 
> I think the point of that product being certified by Apple is because it uses electronics and plugs into the dock port, and not necessarily to say the case aspect of it is certified. There absolutely no reason a case by itself should void the warranty.


You're right he sure is. 
The first generation Mophie didn't have the pass through technology that the 3G mophie will.
It's a new feature that you can sync and charge at the same time.
And yes the first generation was also Apple certified.
It's good to see all available options.
It's only my opinion that the mophie is the best phone case.
It definitely won't be everyones.

I'm watching that post to see what the end result is.


----------



## Sniper4u (Jun 25, 2008)

kloan said:


> That rep was full of s***, end of story.
> 
> I think the point of that product being certified by Apple is because it uses electronics and plugs into the dock port, and not necessarily to say the case aspect of it is certified. There absolutely no reason a case by itself should void the warranty.


Did you notice that the rep also said that the use of screen protectors was also prohibitted. He cames that that also causes heat issues.

Bogus.


----------



## rivet (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks for all your reply. Those are really nice cases. But I am really not looking into buying a $99 case, sorry for haven't specify the price point. I'd prefer sth. under $25. Just need sth. to protect the back of my iphone not been scratched by keys, etc and not looking ugly. Thanks again.


----------



## antoszm (Nov 17, 2007)

All I ever used for my 2.5G was a screen film and I never had any problems at all. That's what I have now on my 3G and am happy (plus it doesn't add more bulk to the phone).


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

rivet said:


> Thanks for all your reply. Those are really nice cases. But I am really not looking into buying a $99 case, sorry for haven't specify the price point. I'd prefer sth. under $25. Just need sth. to protect the back of my iphone not been scratched by keys, etc and not looking ugly. Thanks again.


Have a look at the cases offered on Apple.ca. It's indicative of the cases they sell in their stores, and will also give you an idea of what you can get for ~$25.


----------



## Sniper4u (Jun 25, 2008)

kloan said:


> Have a look at the cases offered on Apple.ca. It's indicative of the cases they sell in their stores, and will also give you an idea of what you can get for ~$25.


The Griffin cases look very promising. Looks like a good choice.
Apple Store (Canada) - Griffin Wave Case for iPhone 3G (Black)
Apple Store (Canada) - Griffin Nu Form Case with EasyDock for iPhone 3G (Black)


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

I've tried 3 really good cases. 

The best is: Slider Case for iPhone 3G : Incase Product

Hands down. Great case.


----------



## Sniper4u (Jun 25, 2008)

Rounder said:


> I've tried 3 really good cases.
> 
> The best is: Slider Case for iPhone 3G : Incase Product
> 
> Hands down. Great case.


That's $10 over his limit but yes that is a very good looking case. One of the best I've seen.


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

The extra 10 dollars is worth it


----------



## ryank (Jul 26, 2008)

I hate pretty much every iPod case I've seen, but the incase one looks a lot like the clear polycarbonate Nextware one I bought at the Apple store. The downside to this case is the inside edge of the metal bezel is unprotected by the case.

Nextware Clear Polycarbonate Case for Apple iPhone 3G


----------



## Ace McDuck (Sep 27, 2005)

*Case or Skin??*

For under $30, what about one of the skins - Invisible Shield is the one I put on my old iPhone, which now finds itself in my wife's purse. It protects against the jostling of the keys, coins, makeup cases, etc. but doesn't add any bulk or cause her to have to rummage in the purse & then fiddle with the case to answer a phone call. Invisible Shield is about $25 or so for the full body.

For my 3G, I'm getting the front screen Invisible Shield and a Tego "tatoo" for the back - like a skin but with a design on it. Canadian company, too. About $12.


----------



## schmano (Aug 30, 2008)

Welcome to SwitchEasy
Welcome to SwitchEasy
Cheers
Dan


----------



## rivet (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks all again. By the way, I am actually looking for a case for the first version of iphone, but the cases are similar anyway. The slider case looks great, but did anybody here actually use that case, $35 maybe ok, but I noticed that it will ship using UPS, don't know how much in the end I have to pay after shipping, tax, brokages.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Check out Reviews & Accessories | iLounge for 1st gen iPhone case reviews. There's TONS on there.


----------



## Ace McDuck (Sep 27, 2005)

rivet said:


> ...but I noticed that it will ship using UPS, don't know how much in the end I have to pay after shipping, tax, brokages.


Figure on about $30-40 from UPS for "brokerage fees". I refuse to buy from international (including US) sites that only use UPS to Canada.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Me too. UPS are crooks.


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

I've tried them all... I had an Agent 18, but I dropped it and the case split into 2 pieces. It was a miracle my 3G iPhone did not break. This is the one that works best: Protective Cover for iPhone : Incase Product It has good protection, and you can toss it around with no risk of breakage.


----------



## ryank (Jul 26, 2008)

zlinger said:


> I've tried them all... I had an Agent 18, but I dropped it and the case split into 2 pieces. It was a miracle my 3G iPhone did not break. This is the one that works best: Protective Cover for iPhone : Incase Product It has good protection, and you can toss it around with no risk of breakage.


I had this for my 1st gen iPhone and the problem with it is scratchy stuff can get caught inside the case and because it's flexible, just rubs and rubs scratches into your phone. After a few days of normal use the metal bezel on the phone had some spotty scratches on it.


----------



## rivet (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks. Skin maybe a good option given my bugget, will look more at it.  Thx.



Ace McDuck said:


> For under $30, what about one of the skins - Invisible Shield is the one I put on my old iPhone, which now finds itself in my wife's purse. It protects against the jostling of the keys, coins, makeup cases, etc. but doesn't add any bulk or cause her to have to rummage in the purse & then fiddle with the case to answer a phone call. Invisible Shield is about $25 or so for the full body.
> 
> For my 3G, I'm getting the front screen Invisible Shield and a Tego "tatoo" for the back - like a skin but with a design on it. Canadian company, too. About $12.


----------

